

Dropbox's Drew Houston Responds to Snowden's Privacy Criticism: It's a Trade Off - davidbarker
http://techcrunch.com/2014/11/04/dropboxs-drew-houston-responds-to-snowdens-privacy-criticism-its-a-trade-off/?ncid=rss

======
justcommenting
for me, the "trade-off" was between a service that lied to its customers about
security issues and was exposed as being complicit in massive violations of
user privacy and...take your pick.

